# Erina creek 2/1/2007



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all,
Run in tide, near full moon, deep holes in creek, mullet around there, early morning just on sunrise.
Hopefully this all adds up to jewies.
Not a long paddle only a few hundred metres from the ramp 5.30 launch run in with the tide working some squidgy fish to look like mullet.

Weather is meant to rain but it was today too so will wait and see.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I will have to head down that way for a fish with you soon. I have had some luck on Tuggerah Lake in the past few days but I would love to chase some bigger fish.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Greg,
No problems, haven't had much luck finding the big ones yet, or at least catching them but will see how i go on tuesday.
Just pm me when you want to go for a fish i'm pretty flexible time wise.
I have been thinking of trying my luck at tuggerah but didn't know were to start up there, didn't want to cram in with the hoards around the mouth.

Cheers Dave


----------

